# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Ψάχνω βιβλίο με θέμα: "Πως επηρεάζει την ζωγραφική(τέχνη) η ψυχολογία του ατόμου"

## iAliBazaGr

Γεια σας. Ψαχνω καποιο βιβλιο με θεμα, "Πως επηρεαζει η ψυχολογια του καλλιτεχνη την ζωγραφικη του" ή και γενικα τις τεχνες. Αν ξερετε καποιο παρακαλω πειτε μου!
Επισης αν δεν ξερετε καποιο, προτεινετε μου καποιο παραπλησιο παιδικης ψυχολογιας με θεμα πχ. "η ζωγραφικη(σκιτσα,χρωματα) των παιδιων και τι σημαινει".

----------

